# Need charter from LA coast



## honeylocust (Mar 3, 2014)

Hello,

I am an artist from Los Angeles (currently living in Brooklyn).

I am looking to go west from Los Angeles by boat about 450 nautical miles to reach a specific longitude (127.5 degrees). This is the line that divides the Pacific time zone with the Alaskan time zone. Here I will make photographs and collect about 25 gallons of ocean water. And then head back to Los Angeles. I would want to be at the final point in daylight, and spend some hours there before heading back. (This is for an art exhibition in Los Angeles this summer.)

I’m aware that the boat might not be able to go directly west. So I’m guessing it may be longer in mileage... I just need to end at the 127.5 degree line.

I would probably bring one or two people to help out. I don't know how to sail or use a motor boat, so I would need someone to take me. And I would be willing to help out and stand watch. (I am not looking for a leisurely relaxing cruise... I just want the most efficient way to get there.)

I'm not sure if this needs to be a power boat or a sailboat. But either one is fine depending on timing and cost. This would probably happen in May or June.

I would like to get a quote, which I would run by the person funding the project to make sure the price is OK.


Thanks,

David Horvitz


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

You probably want to get a boat with a captain. Just google captained charters for that particular area. Call a few places and explain your needs and they will probably quote you a price.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Is 900 NM do-able in a charter fishing boat? That seems like it would take a LOT of fuel. In a 5 knot sailboat (or powerboat making that), that's about a 180 hour trip, not including any time at the destination, or roughly 7.5 days round trip. At 1.5 gallons per hour, that's 270 gallons of fuel, too. Again, that seems like a LOT of fuel, but I haven't been aboard a powerboat, especially a bigger charter-type boat, in a long time to know what their fuel capacity is. If we go with $4/gallon to get a ballpark of the fuel cost (note that I'm not including the crew's fee) and approximately 300 gallons of fuel, you're at $1200. A captain will run you easily $200-300/day, and a crew member will be another $100-200. If you're lucky, you're looking at somewhere around $4,000, minimum, and that's not including food for everyone.

I made up the 1.5 GPH figure above, but it is loosely based on my boat's .75-1GPH. We have a smaller sailboat than you'd want for that trip, and the bigger engine that would be inherent would likely mean lower fuel economy. A powerboat may be able to get you there and back faster, which will need to be weighed against the cost of fuel. For example, if the power boat can get you there and back in 4 days, even though it may burn more fuel, you'll save on the cost of the crew. Hopefully this will at least give you a rough outline of what it would cost. I'd be curious just how far off I am!


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

If you don't care about Latitude San Francisco (122 west) is much closer than LA (118).


----------



## MikeGuyver (Dec 13, 2008)

My neighbor has a big ol stinky power boat, he brags about doing 20 kts. I quizzed him about fuel consumption and found out it burns a gallon of diesel every .8 mile !. So if he took you out there it would take 39 hours travelling and 720 gallons of fuel at roughly $4:00 ( and probably more) per would be $2800:00 in fuel alone....
Have you thought about a float plane ?


----------



## benesailor (Dec 27, 2012)

> I am looking to go west from Los Angeles by boat about 450 nautical miles to reach a specific longitude (127.5 degrees). This is the line that divides the Pacific time zone with the Alaskan time zone. Here I will make photographs and collect about 25 gallons of ocean water. And then head back to Los Angeles. I would want to be at the final point in daylight, and spend some hours there before heading back. (This is for an art exhibition in Los Angeles this summer.)


You really do this for a living? Someone is willing to pay you to do this? I'd really like to meet this person !


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Mike, you think a float plane can handle landing and taking off out there?


----------

